# Why are door locks so loud??



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

This isn't uber/Lyft specific or caused by them (nope, not blaming uber here, not too late to click the "back" button), but why are door locks so loud??

I think we've all done it, dropped off a pax and forgot to lock the doors, drive a couple blocks until catching a red light and realizing the doors aren't locked..

Not being racist, but it isn't until I see someone (white/black, male/female, young/old.. etc) crossing the street that I remember to lock them. The problem though, I don't want to lock the doors and them think that I'm doing it because I think they are gonna try something.

But seriously, you can hear the automatic locks from a good 20 yards away.. why can't car manufacture's make that a little quieter? I can seriously close my door quieter than locking the doors, it's as if they purposely rig it to make that 'click' noise as loud as possible.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

.....


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Lol. When I had a car that didn't auto lock, I would wait until people were away from me or I was moving again before locking the doors.m

In seriousness, I think it is to give positive audible feedback to the driver that the doors are now actually locked.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

berserk42 said:


> Lol. When I had a car that didn't auto lock, I would wait until people were away from me or I was moving again before locking the doors.m
> 
> In seriousness, I think it is to give positive audible feedback to the driver that the doors are now actually locked.


My doors autolock, but they also auto unlock when I put it in park. I've found myself in this position many times when street parking waiting on a fare. Glad to see I'm not the only one who thinks about it!

As for the feedback.. Why do cars lights flash, horn sound, beep etc as well? I imagine car makers could care less if the locks are quiet in the end of the day


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Auto manufacturers build cars. When they were designing door locks, they did not foresee that we would eventually become the thin skinned, easily offended ******* that we are today.

I lock my doors at will without wondering if I have offended anyone. But then I'm just not a very compassionate person when it comes to the timing of my door locks.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

if self-conscious about door locking/unlocking noises just turn up your music really loud and play with the lock/unlock button in the rhythm of said music

Remembering of course to end your percussion session in a lockbeat


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

What you COULD do is, when you need to lock the doors, just act like you would when you are in a room full of people and you need to fart.
Roll down your windows and just as you're pushing the "lock" button, project loud, coughs & throat clearing noises out the windows.

"Cough, cough! AHEM! AHHEEEEMMMM! COUGH cough".


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Just leave the doors locked all the time and unlock them when needed. My truck's doors lock automatically as soon I my speed hits 15mph.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

they are loud so that a parent can hear a child unlocking them mid flight.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Not on all cars, in my Ford fusion 2015, the back seat doors has no switch or button to push, you must pull the inside back seat door handle to unlock and open the door, No Sound,

But when I use the front seat door switchs, the sound of unlocking/locking the doors can be heard a 100 years away.

The person in my back seat can't lock any doors, can only unlock rear door,

Think about that, if I leave someone in the back seat and I get out of my car to go inside a house or building, if I didn't lock the doors, the person in the back seat can't lock the doors..


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> But when I use the front seat door switchs, the sound of unlocking/*locking the doors can be heard a 100 years away*.


Faster than light sound waves?


----------



## GearJammer (Jul 9, 2014)

Grease drys out or washes away:

http://www.nyelubricants.com/stuff/...25ff6c37776f89/en/damping_grease_brochure.pdf


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Car manufacturers have been told by the Obama administration to actually make them louder to spot the racists drivers.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> My doors autolock, but they also auto unlock when I put it in park. I've found myself in this position many times when street parking waiting on a fare. Glad to see I'm not the only one who thinks about it


Depending on the make/model of the car, this feature may be programmable. Check your owner's manual for instructions. It may require a visit to the dealer, but on some cars you can have just the driver's door unlock, or possibly set to manual unlock so that you have to use the button. Sometimes it is easily set using the remote control key fob.


----------



## rodrigo smith (Feb 12, 2016)

Noisey door locks? i spray penetrating fluid into my Door Locks about once a year, that keeps them
quiet.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> My doors autolock, but they also auto unlock when I put it in park. I've found myself in this position many times when street parking waiting on a fare. Glad to see I'm not the only one who thinks about it!
> 
> As for the feedback.. Why do cars lights flash, horn sound, beep etc as well? I imagine car makers could care less if the locks are quiet in the end of the day


 on my car.. if I hold the lock and unlock button on the remote at the same time it shuts the horn indicator off. The lights still flash when I lock it but...


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

In my car, backseat passengers can't open the door if it's locked. Since they can never find the release, it's a great way to earn tips.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> This isn't uber/Lyft specific or caused by them (nope, not blaming uber here, not too late to click the "back" button), but why are door locks so loud??
> 
> I think we've all done it, dropped off a pax and forgot to lock the doors, drive a couple blocks until catching a red light and realizing the doors aren't locked..
> 
> ...


My doors lock as soon as I hit 15 mph.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Most new cars lock automatically, just lock them. They aren't going to know if it was you or automatic.


----------



## Timcruise (Mar 17, 2016)

I agree, I often have problems hearing my radio and also have problems having conversations in my E90 due to the deafaning locking and unlocking.I think locksmiths have solution for this problem.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> My doors autolock, but they also auto unlock when I put it in park. I've found myself in this position many times when street parking waiting on a fare. Glad to see I'm not the only one who thinks about it!
> 
> As for the feedback.. Why do cars lights flash, horn sound, beep etc as well? I imagine car makers could care less if the locks are quiet in the end of the day


You can have that horn beep turned off by a dealer. I had mine silenced. It was free when I bought the car used.

There are 25 options that can be changed by a guy with a laptop, the right software, and a USB to CANBUS cable on a VW Jetta.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> In my car, backseat passengers can't open the door if it's locked. Since they can never find the release, it's a great way to earn tips.


I still want to put a bill/card reader in place of the back seat door handles.
PAX have to donate $5 to get out of the car.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I guess I lived in LA to long. 
I lock the freaking doors the second the pax get out. 

When I get in the car I lock the doors before I do anything else. 
On a Jetta you can lock the doors as soon as you get in the car. 

The lock/unlock button for the back seat is in the center console for the back seat. Pax rarely find it. 
I generally unlock the door, let them out, lock the door as soon as they shut it. 

I have had a lot of door jerkers that could have been drunk pax, or carjackers. 

Who knows. I keep 'em locked and do not care who hears.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

WHAT? I COULDN'T HEAR YOU I WAS LOCKING MY DOOR.


----------

